# caves



## chally567 (Dec 28, 2006)

could i use quick crete for this?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

You could but I think the problem with concrete products is that they may increase the KH of your water. If you want caves for soft water species using concrete may not be a good idea but if you are using it for hard water species, it may be OK.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

I used slate.
Made a table with 4 legs and then glued vertical thin walls on the side.


----------



## keysturtle (Jun 4, 2008)

I made a slate cave based on this article: http://www.plantgeek.net/article_viewer.php?id=6

I did not build up a planting area on the top - mine is just the sides with a top. Getting the sides right is a bit like a jigsaw puzzle, so I "dry stacked" mine and only siliconed it when I was completely happy. I made sure there were no sharp edges on the slate by checking with my finger. My cory cat loves it!


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

I did a mod to this. I used only four corners, preferably tal slate, and the made thin slate vertically an glued them.
Also I used sandpaper to take off the sharp edges.



keysturtle said:


> I made a slate cave based on this article: http://www.plantgeek.net/article_viewer.php?id=6
> 
> I did not build up a planting area on the top - mine is just the sides with a top. Getting the sides right is a bit like a jigsaw puzzle, so I "dry stacked" mine and only siliconed it when I was completely happy. I made sure there were no sharp edges on the slate by checking with my finger. My cory cat loves it!


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

MatPat said:


> You could but I think the problem with concrete products is that they may increase the KH of your water. If you want caves for soft water species using concrete may not be a good idea but if you are using it for hard water species, it may be OK.


In addition to this, Quikcrete will also get weak and crumble after some time in the tank as the limestone is dissolved. The acidic ph of most planted tanks will eat it away.


----------



## curt_914 (Sep 28, 2007)

I use Coconut halves!! Will help keep ph down in a planted tank. as well as color the water.

Curt


----------



## LIONHEAD (Nov 29, 2007)

clay pots from home depo or lows are cheep come in all sizes, an you can crack'em in half if need be................have fun.............


----------

